
Blinking LED device key verification - mkj
https://roamingaroundatrandom.wordpress.com/2015/02/01/a-simple-method-of-key-verification-for-multi-device-key-exchange/
======
mkj
This feels like quite a clever UI solution.

It's a bit like synchronised channel marker lights on a river - easy to spot
and seem a bit magical.

